# MATLAB Installation For window 8 Release Preview



## deepghorela (Oct 11, 2012)

*Can any body explain me how to insall MATLAB 2007 in window 8 release Preview?*

When I install it on my laptop then setup runs only to that window where it demands for Name, Organisation, PLP.
I have an valid PLP(licence) yet when i click on Next it show no respond for further process.
Please help me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF you might try this 
installing the application in compatibility mode. 


1) When you install the application, right-click (or press and hold) it, and select Troubleshoot Compatibility.

2) Click Try Recommended Settings, and in the next window, click Start the Program.

3) After it installs, see if it works correctly.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

METLAB is not compatible with Windows 8. It is the same issue that everyone had with METLAB and the betas of Windows 7. You have to contact the developers and have them push out an update. There is no way to force compatibility.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Junior777 I will keep that in mind


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

METLAB is a very specific piece of software. I fail to understand why people who need to use METLAB want to try out Preview Builds when it is stated that they shouldnt be used for productions or purposes other than testing. METLAB has very strict requirements and it doesnt play well at all with new versions of Windows. Never has and doubtful it ever will. This is the same pattern seen with the Vista Beta as well as the Windows 7 Beta. Bet you the same pattern will be seen with the Windows 9 Beta in a couple years and we will see this same question again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't argue with that seen it with other things in the past


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

As have I. While most software does work with Windows 8 that is compatible with Windows 7, there are a few that give issues. Anti Virus protection is a major one that the developers have to work with every release to make compatible. METLAB is another. It must do something with the inner working of Windows that doesnt allow it to work with the changes in the code.


----------

